# How to start a new career



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just how do you do it guys? 

I know, its not a simple answer that is for sure. Work with my mom has gotten a little crazy. Hopefully nothing bad will happen where I work or I will have to find something new (for the both of us..) Its a really really long sad story. Making a bit more would also be a plus. lol

Do any of you work as mechanics? What kind? How did you get into the job and what was it like starting out?

I wasn't sure if I should try to get back into the fish retail thing again, I've gone back to different places over the years. Some worked really well and some didn't. 

I loved fixing the machines I work with and I am always wishing I knew what I was doing with my car. I actually always wanted to take the auto class in high school but when I went they didn't have the course! lol

When I did some night school classes for my ad.math I would have to pass by the mech classes. I kinda always wanted to linger and check them out..

It's scary to think about this, but I figured I should since my job has a good chance of going nowhere for a long time. The dude in charge is a total ass IMHO. 

Thanks for any comments or tips anyone might have.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So you've narrowed it down to mechanic?

Fish retail then you can can give us all discounts!! 

Do what makes you happy I would say.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well Just things I have interest in. Mechanic would be neat!! Could still do discounts! rofl

I've worked for big als online, Pj's, Superpet, was thinking of trying the Petsmart or maybe a smaller store? Other than Big al's I had to leave either to make more cash or had a baby.

I would love a zoo job too or even vets, but I have no idea how to get into that. 

Just thinking for now of course, I have to see how work is when I get back in Jan. I really don't want to leave my mom alone at work atm. My job is great, don't get me wrong. Its just a lot of people shuffling and politics. 

Not saying that's not everywhere. haha


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Well Just things I have interest in. Mechanic would be neat!! Could still do discounts! rofl
> 
> I've worked for big als online, Pj's, Superpet, was thinking of trying the Petsmart or maybe a smaller store? Other than Big al's I had to leave either to make more cash or had a baby.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I too would like to be doing something that I actually enjoy. Problem is, sometimes that is not a viable options due to other commitments, usually financial ones. And in your case, being able to return back to work after mat leave and resuming your full time position to provide for your family. Not easy to do if you are venturing into a new career unsure of being able to produce a steady income.

Like you said, politics in the workplace can be found at literally every workplace environment. It's just some are more bearable than others.

One day I'd like to get out and do my own thing....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea exactly Gucci, I was planning to do some art programs too when I we got more on the ball financially. (does that ever happen? lol)

But now, I need to keep my nose clean, do my job and support the fam. I don't foresee something horrible happening. Legally anyways. :/ 

What sorta thing would you like to get into Gucci, if you don't mind me askin ^^


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I know how you feel. I too would like to be doing something that I actually enjoy. Problem is, sometimes that is not a viable options due to other commitments, usually financial ones. And in your case, being able to return back to work after mat leave and resuming your full time position to provide for your family. Not easy to do if you are venturing into a new career unsure of being able to produce a steady income.
> 
> Like you said, politics in the workplace can be found at literally every workplace environment. It's just some are more bearable than others.
> 
> One day I'd like to get out and do my own thing....


Very well said D!! Politics are everywhere, it finding a place that has less of it and bearable. Definitely not a great time to be looking for work full time.

I'm with you on doing my own thing!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

A second career is kind of hard to take off. You need to have a strong passion for it in order for it to work. And not just that, but also something that you do well naturally.
Mechanics is a ... how do I put it lightly ... (I bunch of swearing, then stop and deleted them) ...
Anyway, the course you're trying to take ... I took it about 15 years ago. I didn't like it at the time because I have to work with a bunch of assholes all the time and most are dishonest ones looking for oportunties to dig into their customer's pocket. I would be much more happy working in an office environment. Constant swearing seems to be a pre-requisite for this field too.
Sorry, I don't mean to discourage you, but just keep an openmind. If you enjoy working on a people facing job, this may not be something you'd want to do as a career.
When you have time, look into some of the government jobs. These are very hard to get into but it's worth looking into from time to time (like once a month). Unless you're bilingual, federal jobs will be out of your reach. But try checking out TTC/Postal/LCBO or other municipal jobs.
Can you relocate? Toyota/Honda/Ford assembly line work pays well, and you don't really need a mechanical cert for that, although it will help.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> Yea exactly Gucci, I was planning to do some art programs too when I we got more on the ball financially. (does that ever happen? lol)
> 
> But now, I need to keep my nose clean, do my job and support the fam. I don't foresee something horrible happening. Legally anyways. :/
> 
> What sorta thing would you like to get into Gucci, if you don't mind me askin ^^


Honestly, as crazy as it sounds...I have this passion to work with animals but more specifically in a public aquarium. Unfortunately, I don't have the qualifications for a job like that lol. Maybe if I gain experience in my own maintenance/service company I will have a chance in the future? 



Tbird said:


> Very well said D!! Politics are everywhere, it finding a place that has less of it and bearable. Definitely not a great time to be looking for work full time.
> 
> I'm with you on doing my own thing!!


Let's partner up! lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Honestly, as crazy as it sounds...I have this passion to work with animals but more specifically in a public aquarium. Unfortunately, I don't have the qualifications for a job like that lol. Maybe if I gain experience in my own maintenance/service company I will have a chance in the future?
> 
> LOL....when I went to Seaworld in the summer I was ready to just stay there and try to get a job there. LOL. Would be sooo cool!!
> 
> Let's partner up! lol


I'm in buddy!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddan if you want to be a car mechanic, here is a way...

(I did it before, and I REALLY HATE IT, quit after 4 months)

It's an apprenticeship program, which you will find in Centennial College. 

Basically you start out as an apprentice at a car garage shop, you will learn all the necessary skills and they will have a check list for it.

Afterward, you will have to goto school and complete the course and etc (I forgot the details)

The government will also lend you $500+ for your own personal toolbox and tools

Or..............

we can be business partner and start out a cricket farm (not basement operation, but real 5000sq ft+ warehouse facility)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Ciddan if you want to be a car mechanic, here is a way...
> 
> (I did it before, and I REALLY HATE IT, quit after 4 months)
> 
> ...


If you start up a cricket farm you'll put Frank out of business! jk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> If you start up a cricket farm you'll put Frank out of business! jk


Not if we work together


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cid, you're good with your hands and have an artistic eye, why not framing carpentry or something like that? There are always jobs in construction. You could also try upholstery (fewer fumes. . .) or furniture restoration.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Why does a cricket farm not sound so bad to me? Man.. If I could score an import export aquarium warehouse job that would be neat. rofl.

Thanks for the tips guys  I naturally like to have a good plan B figured out but hopefully everything will go well enough so I wont have too. 

Yea I did the whole 'Crud I don't like it!' With my pharm assistant job. I woulda kept going thou if I had the passion/cash for it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Why does a cricket farm not sound so bad to me? Man.. If I could score an import export aquarium warehouse job that would be neat. rofl.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys  I naturally like to have a good plan B figured out but hopefully everything will go well enough so I wont have too.
> 
> Yea I did the whole 'Crud I don't like it!' With my pharm assistant job. I woulda kept going thou if I had the passion/cash for it.


I know Frank want to sell his business, maybe you can take over it?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If your thinking auto mechanic you can pretty much say good bye to your back after 2 decades. I was looking into it myself, talked to guys who are in it. Basically you have to really really love it and be prepared to spend 10g+ for basic tools. Most of them if they had the chance to do it over would pick something else. I ended up going towards heating mechanic, better pay and my back will still work later.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Why does a cricket farm not sound so bad to me? Man.. If I could score an import export aquarium warehouse job that would be neat. rofl.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys  I naturally like to have a good plan B figured out but hopefully everything will go well enough so I wont have too.
> 
> Yea I did the whole 'Crud I don't like it!' With my pharm assistant job. I woulda kept going thou if I had the passion/cash for it.


I'm in the same boat, I want to have a a career. I was considering Pharm Tech/Assistant but I hear it doesn't pay much. I assume it's about continuing ones education to become a pharmacist?

I'm looking at occupational therapist assistant.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it has potential to pay well but yea.. The big cash is to go for pharmacist for sure. The pay is excellent I hear in the hospitals, but it was difficult to get into that until you had your full degree understandably.

I -loved- compounding.. Anyone for a cherry chocolate cough syrup? LOL


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I'm in the same boat, I want to have a a career. I was considering Pharm Tech/Assistant but I hear it doesn't pay much. I assume it's about continuing ones education to become a pharmacist?
> 
> I'm looking at occupational therapist assistant.


OTA is pretty good and pays well but they aren't in demand right now and there is an overwhelming number of them. You can get a good placement if you're willing to relocate far away from the city.



Ciddian said:


> it has potential to pay well but yea.. The big cash is to go for pharmacist for sure. The pay is excellent I hear in the hospitals, but it was difficult to get into that until you had your full degree understandably.
> 
> I -loved- compounding.. Anyone for a cherry chocolate cough syrup? LOL


How about cherry vanilla cough syrup?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Could probably find it! LOL!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I -loved- compounding.. Anyone for a cherry chocolate cough syrup? LOL


Better then chicken soup tylenol if anyone remembers that. I think I have some packages of that somewhere.  Oh man... that was not really good. If you put too much water to water down the bitter taste you'll be downing a lot of h2o. If you make it into a small cup it'll be salty bitter.  >__<;;

Yah in the same boat. I'm just burnt out with computers right now and looking for something new that is why I've immersed myself into a few othe projects like aquariums, aquaponics, LED lighting, and such.

And yes, the tylenol still did work but man that was BITTER!! >__<;


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pharmacist pays well but the qualifications are hard to get. I have friends here at UWO who are aiming for med school or a bit lower, pharmacist. You will need quite an extensive background in bio, chem, physics and not sure about which math but I believe you have to be good at calc too. You need to have pretty high marks to get accepted in a pharmacy program. If you really have the passion for sciences then go for it, won't be compounding cough syrups though although that would be fun  Best of luck!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Pharmacist pays well but the qualifications are hard to get. I have friends here at UWO who are aiming for med school or a bit lower, pharmacist. You will need quite an extensive background in bio, chem, physics and not sure about which math but I believe you have to be good at calc too. You need to have pretty high marks to get accepted in a pharmacy program. If you really have the passion for sciences then go for it, won't be compounding cough syrups though although that would be fun  Best of luck!


To get into Pharmacy isn't hard or require lots of qualifications. This goes same with med school. All you require is the basic 1yr science courses (bio, chem, physic, eng, cal) and 2nd yr organic chem.

High grades are NOT technically required to get accepted into professional programs (not saying it doesn't help but your acceptance is not solely based on grades). I have friends in med, dental, and pharmacy that only had an overall average of 70-80% after 1st and 2nd year and they got accepted.

So for all you people that want to get into med school and etc. Don't be discourage if you think your grades are not "high" enough to get in, you should still apply since your grade will be relative to everyone else applying.

Being book smart doesn't mean you know how to communicate with people, so do some extra curricular activities (volunteer, varsity sport, etc) to show you are well rounded person.

My few tips for anyone that wants to apply for med. The MCATS is a whole different story.


----------

